# moisture content...



## inkjunkie (Apr 15, 2015)

What do you stick burners aim for prior to burning wood?


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 17, 2015)

12%-16% is my preference. But I think you knew that already


----------



## wichita chief (Apr 17, 2015)

How are people determining moisture content? Weight? Some meter? WAG? (wild ass guess) I'll be cutting down my apple tree and it would be nice to know when the logs are ready. Some people say apple is a wood you can use green. Not sure about that......


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 18, 2015)

Wichita Chief said:


> How are people determining moisture content? Weight? Some meter? WAG? (wild ass guess) I'll be cutting down my apple tree and it would be nice to know when the logs are ready. Some people say apple is a wood you can use green. Not sure about that......


moisture meter


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 18, 2015)

Wichita Chief said:


> How are people determining moisture content? Weight? Some meter? WAG? (wild ass guess) I'll be cutting down my apple tree and it would be nice to know when the logs are ready. *Some people say apple is a wood you can use green*. Not sure about that......


Not in a stick burner, but if you are using charcoal as your fire(heat source) you can use unseasoned apple wood chunks for smoke.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2015)

I have used green wood....  You need to remove the bark or a bad flavor will be transmitted to the food...    Even removing the bark from dry wood is recommended to improve meat flavor.....  That is something I learned 50 years ago....


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 18, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I have used green wood....  You need to remove the bark or a bad flavor will be transmitted to the food...    Even removing the bark from dry wood is recommended to improve meat flavor.....  That is something I learned 50 years ago....


splitting a bunch of  cherry, according to the meter it is in the 22-27% moisture range. Bark is lift5off, kind of. Wood is green right under the bark....this normal for cherry?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't know....  usually the wood is brown when dry....   Put it on the fire and see if it bubbles moisture....  or steam....   Usually the moisture will ooze out of the cut end....  the steam pushes it out....


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 18, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> splitting a bunch of cherry, according to the meter it is in the 22-27% moisture range. Bark is lift5off, kind of. Wood is green right under the bark....this normal for cherry?


Yes for some cherry species such as pin cherry.

Moisture is a bit high for stickburning.

What kind of cherry is it, fruit or wild?


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 18, 2015)

cliffcarter said:


> Yes for some cherry species such as pin cherry.
> Moisture is a bit high for stickburning.
> What kind of cherry is it, fruit or wild?


hell if I know lol. Apparently the guy I got it from gave me a few different varieties. Will take a few pictures. He is tree trimmer and all he was it is "urban wood". 
Going to be at least a couple of months before I even get started on my build. Want to get it all split and stacked before moving on to my next project,  getting the bike ready to go for the summer. Have to put a coat of wax on both trucks and mow what I can of the property.


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 19, 2015)

Couple pieces that were by the splitter still...for some reason I am having troubles uploading pictures from my phone, will try again later


----------



## oakridge (Mar 2, 2017)

I have read different things from different people on moisture content.I've talked to a guy that says he likes it around 30 percent as it will keep the measts more moist.Also I've talked to a guy who uses green hkckory but its a open pit he cooks on.Not a smoker.Both had good products.I am not a pro and was hoping someone could go into this subject with a greater knowledge.I am just trying to learn.


----------

